# Bootsverleih Rerik / Kühlungsborn



## yeti41 (15. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich plane für nächstes Jahr nach Pfingsten eine kurzen Angelurlaub an der Ostseeküst. nach einigen Recherchen bin ich in der Ecke um Rerik / Kühlungsborn hängengeblieben und wollte Euch nach Tipps für Bootsverleihe fragen (wenn möglich nicht am Salzhaff). Danke!!


----------



## bootsangler-b (15. November 2007)

*AW: Bootsverleih Rerik / Kühlungsborn*

moin,

der angelladen "wattwurm" verleiht, ich glaube 1 oder zwei boote. in kühlungsborn am bootshafen ist ein sehr guter bootsverleih. saubere boote, gute motoren, bequemer ein - und ausstieg.
wegen tel.nr usw schau doch bitte auf meine seite unter kühlungsborn und angeln.

bernd


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. November 2007)

*AW: Bootsverleih Rerik / Kühlungsborn*

In Meschendorf zwischen Rerik und Kühlungsborn gibt es auch noch einen Bootsverleih. Dort gibt es Aluboote mit Motoren von 5 bis 15 PS. Rechtzeitiges Buchen ist aber wichtig. Bei Interesse kannst du von mir die Adresse und Telefonnummer bekommen.


----------



## Oli.P (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih Rerik / Kühlungsborn*

Hallo großer Meister,
ich wurde recht spät mit dem Angelvirus infiziert ,aber es traf mich un so heftiger.Deine Berichte sind mir oft eine große Hilfe,danke dafür mach weiter so !

Grüsse Aus Güstrow von Oli.P


----------



## Rosi (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih Rerik / Kühlungsborn*

Der Olli auch
Der Wattwurm ist in Rerik. Mit ihrer Seite haben sie Schwierigkeiten, doch die Tlnr. im Impressum stimmt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih Rerik / Kühlungsborn*

Jo, die Nummer im Impressum stimmt.
Karen Effenberger hat das Geschäft und den Kutter an ihren alten Weggefährten übergeben und der macht mit seiner Frau so weiter wie Karen aufgehört hat.
Die Webseite ist dabei leider im Moment auf der Strecke geblieben aber eventuell geht da ja auch irgend wann noch mal was.
Sonsgt bleibt alles beim alten. Der Wattwurm fährt raus wenn das Wetter stimmt und im Geschäft bekommt mann immer gute Würmer. #6


----------

